
Online altruists making Reddit more accessible - spost
https://www.wired.com/story/online-altruists-are-making-reddit-more-accessible/
======
jimhi
In 2014, the CEO Yishan Wong and lead investor Sam Altman said they were
promising equity to some users of Reddit

[https://www.theverge.com/2014/9/30/6874353/reddit-50-million...](https://www.theverge.com/2014/9/30/6874353/reddit-50-million-
funding-give-users-10-percent-stock-equity)

Any update on this?

~~~
lm28469
> Money can become worthless very quickly.

Smart enough to foresee it, not smart enough to avoid it.

------
remote_phone
What is going to happen when Reddit ipo’s and the employees benefit
financially from it, but the moderators who actually make reddit what it is
get nothing?

~~~
fiblye
The internet has had paid and free communities and forums forever. I can’t
think of a single one where voluntary non-employee moderators got paid. Tech
support forums for ten billion dollar companies also sometimes have non-
employee moderators who I’m pretty sure are not paid.

~~~
notadev
AOL used Community Leaders to moderate chats and forums. The CLs filed a
complaint with the Department of Labor for violations of the Fair Labor
Standards Act (FLSA) and eventually sued, winning a $15 million settlement.

It's a violation of the FLSA to use volunteers to do unpaid work at a for-
profit company, even if the volunteers are OK with not getting paid. It's only
going to take one mod to file a DoL complaint before Reddit scraps all the
mods or centralizes the mod duties under actual employees.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL_Community_Leader_Program](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL_Community_Leader_Program)

[https://webapps.dol.gov/elaws/whd/flsa/docs/volunteers.asp](https://webapps.dol.gov/elaws/whd/flsa/docs/volunteers.asp)

------
aasasd
Afaik there are now bots that attempt to transcribe text from images, which is
rather apt given the spread of image ‘memes’ and screenshots of text like the
greentexts mentioned in the article.

------
lonelappde
Are these captions appreciated? The bland text seems to not be as
entertaining/aesthetic as the images, and captioners never "translate" the
image into a witty _writeup_ like a good _text_ joke that captures the essence
of the visual.

~~~
DagAgren
Close your eyes. Now listen to a discussion among a bunch of people about an
image they are looking at.

Would you appreciate being given a description of the image first, or would
you rather just hear them talk about something you have not seen?

~~~
aaron695
This didn't answer the question.

For we know it only added your biases.

What do actual people this is relevant to say? What do the actual users of
this think?

~~~
saagarjha
Every response adds in the person’s personal biases.

~~~
aaron695
Yes, but I said 'only' your biases.

Top post specifically ask what do the actual people who might want this think.

Closing your eyes and pretending you are blind as an answer....

Compared to what does /r/blind think?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Blind/search?q=TranscribersOfReddit...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Blind/search?q=TranscribersOfReddit&restrict_sr=1&type=link)

------
DoreenMichele
This is cool.

I co-own a Google group called Blind Dev Works. I had no idea this existed.

------
aaron695
I thought the earlier post on "Why the Gov.uk Design System team changed the
input type for numbers" says a lot in this part-

1\. Accessibility 1.a) cannot be dictated or selected when using Dragon
Naturally Speaking 1.b) appears as unlabeled in NVDA's element list

We need to stop designing around visually impaired people and hold the tools
into account. Why us Gov.uk spending 10's of millions on this rather than
fixing the tools?

This makes no sense

"In r/DnDGreentext, one user spends hours transcribing 82,000 characters of
text from screenshots of a Dungeons and Dragons roleplay game."

